

Power of the command line - rosipov
http://www.rosipov.com/blog/power-of-the-command-line/

======
bediger4000
The article includes this as its first lines: " _Disclaimer: I am not
advocating any specific tools or methodologies, I am simply sharing workflow I
find to be efficient and pleasant._ "

Why bother disclaiming this? Why should the author Rosipov care if he
advocates specific tools or methodologies (he does, in the very next
paragraph)?

Is there some active force out there that discourages people from advocating
or talking positively about command lines and related tools? Is these some
force out there that encourages talking negatively about command lines and
related tools? Because if there is, that particular force is so in the wrong,
for any number of reasons.

